# Restauration impossible Apple TV2



## smartounet (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je sollicite votre aide car je n'arrive plus à accéder en ssh avec Putty à mon Apple Tv, je suis sous Seven pour info.  .

Je ne sais pas si cela est depuis l'installation de Nito Tv qui à bloqué l'accès en ssh mais j'aimerais restaurer le tout pour rejailbreaker sans installer Nito Tv.

Le problème est que lorsque je connecte l'Apple Tv sur Itunes 11 pour restaurer le firmware , il me dit que ce n'est pas possible alors que l'Apple Tv apparait bien.

Voilà, merci de votre aide.

Smart


----------



## damdam666 (11 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème, même en ayant fait la démarche avec le logiciel sur le site d'apple et dans itunes, une fois que ça lance la restauration , ça me dit "l'apple tv n'a pas pu etre restaurée, une erreur inconnue s'est produite, je fais quoi maintenant? merci d'avance ça me marque erreur 1604


----------

